# Fighting Fungus Gnats with Tanlin Liquid Concentrate



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

In my last 3 grows, I've had problems with fungus gnats.  I use Roots Organic soil, and I've read posts on various grow forums where people have reported that Roots Organic has a lot of fungus gnats.

This grow, I've used Tanlin (liquid) concentrate to treat my watering solution   once per week, and I've had no problems with fungus gnats at all.  It kills their larvae in the soil before they become adult flies.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

TanLin is DE( diatomaceous earth) in a  liquid solution


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> TanLin is DE( diatomaceous earth) in a  liquid solution



Is DE the stuff you mix into the first couple of inches of topsoil?


----------



## bjd3305 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

yes
 safer is a brand I see in all the stores around here


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> yes
> safer is a brand I see in all the stores around here



TaNlin concentrate sure is expensive.  20 ml cost me $45 on Amazon.

How much does DE sell for?

hxxp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZP7LFA/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2013)

4lbs are around $15


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 12, 2013)

i use a mix of happy frog and roots organic, i just ran into the same problem this summer with fungus gnats, never got too bad. this run i started by potting up my soil mix and pouring boiling water through the soil, yeah i know rinses out some of the goodies in the soil but it kill any insect and eggs in the soil, 3rd degree burns on something that small, say good bye lol, so far so good havnt seen anything at all movin around and its been a few weeks.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Oct 20, 2013)

I just had fungus gnats and gnats (or fruit flies?) and I tried three different things: fly strips, apple cider vinegar, mosquito donuts. The strips caught a lot of gnats, apple cider vinegar didn't do anything and didn't hurt using mosquito donuts in top of soil to kill larvae. I was also thinking of using Nematodes. I think I got the flies within 3 weeks but mold killed my entire crop so...


----------

